# 3com usb bluetooth



## antolap (Aug 27, 2018)

I've read that 3com 3CREB96 is supported by FreeBSD.
I can buy: 3com 3CREB96*B
*
will it work or not?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2018)

According to the ng_ubt(4) manpage the 3com 3CREB96 device is supported. It should work but you need to add the descriptive strings for the product IDs in /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs

```
% grep -r 3CREB96 /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs
product 3COM 3CREB96        0x00a0    Bluetooth USB Adapter
```
I suggest you file a new PR.


----------

